
Ask HN: Where are you from? - tmaly
I have always been curious where everyone is from.  I am sure there are plenty of people from Silicon Valley on here, but I would also guess there are many people from many different places.<p>I am from the New York area.
======
TomMarius
Hradec Králové, Czech Republic, but I currently live in Prague and frequent
London

------
vhodges
Mission BC (In the Fraser Valley/65k east of Vancouver)

------
rootsudo
From NYC. Now in Manila, Philippines.

------
konart
Moscow, Russia

------
sharemywin
Columbus, OH

------
tonylemesmer
Near Bristol, UK

------
onion2k
North East UK.

------
ParameterOne
Buffalo, NY

